# Remington R-3 Recoil Pad



## Barrier (Mar 9, 2009)

Does any body have any experience with the Remington R3 recoil pad Limbsaver? I understand it is standard on some of the newer Remington rifles and Shotguns. According to Remington it's the best thing since Smokeless Powder! I have never used a pad on my rifles but it does sound good.
Comments welcome.
Barrier


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a limbsavers on my 3" BPS. And the R3 on my 870 thumbhole 3 1/2". Used to when sighting in my 3" 2 oz. turkey loads. after the third or fourth shell my shoulder was black and blue. If I shot more than that I would start flenching. now I shoot these loads along with 3 1/2", 2 to 2 3/8 oz. loads. and after 7 or 8 there is a little red streak on my shoulder.

IT IS THE BEST THING SINCE THE POCKET ON A SHIRT. HANDS DOWN.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a factory R3 on one 870 and have shot them on factory Remington rifles. They are nice, but I don't consider them to be remarkably better than the standard pads & rubber butt plates I have on my other stuff. Gun fit/stock design are far more critical to felt recoil.


----------



## hypno (Mar 3, 2009)

They're an improvement no doubt, and They're nice when your shooting heavy shotgun loads or a magnum rifle.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Have one on a Bell and Carlson Carbelite Stock, a Remington 700 action, and can say there is an improved comfort to the shoulder-vs- the old standard


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have one on my remington 700 cdl in 308 and it makes it feel like a 22-25 no recoil and can shoot it all day i love it im goingto put one on my 700 7mag next


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

How about that Remington 270! The Remington 700 I have is in 308 win., and same Recoil Pad...gotta love innovation...same great result that you spoke of! Good to hear! Good luck and good hunting


----------

